

Tell HN: Please consider using a larger font size on your websites - SandB0x

Here's an example. A great post on the front page, but the text is painfully small:<p>http://www.metamorphblog.com/2011/01/speakertext-hustlers-wanted.html<p>I know I can just hit Ctrl++ or use Readability, but surely it's better to have a sensible default size. Here's the page compared to the New York Times:<p>http://i.imgur.com/uezEh.png<p>Just my two cents.
======
Skywing
Agreed. I typically default to a larger font size. An example of my blog font
size: <http://ryancole.co/just-another-page-full-of-lipsum>

I think it's just easier to read, all around.

------
MediaSquirrel
thanks for the feedback!

